# What kind of motor is this?



## wrmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

Came off an import lathe. Specs from the label are:

120V 3N.m 3000r/min
1100W 60HZ 14A
Enclosure class IP54

Wiring description from the label:
Main supply wires
Red    (U)
Blue   (V)
Black  (W)
         (there is also a yellow w/grn stripe wire coming out of the motor that I'm fairly certain is a ground.)

Hall supply
Red (+5v)
Black (GND)
Yellow (SA)
Blue (SB)
Green (SC)

The controller it was hooked to says: Ancer BLDC-750M. Any and all help finding a controller for this would be greatly appreciated.

Bill


----------



## mcsteve (Dec 28, 2013)

It's a brushless DC motor with 120V windings. What specifically are you trying to figure out?

Edit: Just re-read your post. You're looking for a brushless DC motor controller, or electronic speed controller. A Google search with those terms should get you started.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea, sorry. Typed the title before I figured out the motor type.

Yes I am looking for a controller, but most on flea-bay only go to 90v or a few hundred watts. Maybe I just haven't searched long enough. Google doesn't seem to be as good as it used to be...

Bill


----------



## pilotlarry (Dec 29, 2013)

wrmiller19 said:


> Yea, sorry. Typed the title before I figured out the motor type.
> 
> Yes I am looking for a controller, but most on flea-bay only go to 90v or a few hundred watts. Maybe I just haven't searched long enough. Google doesn't seem to be as good as it used to be...
> 
> Bill


Though handicapped by my admittedly small knowledge of DC motor controllers, my guess is that if you did apply a 90V controller to this motor, it would run at approximately 75% of rated RPM, with the motor's ability to develop torque dependent on the amp output of the controller.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, this might work if the amperage is sufficient. But the reduced motor RPM and HP means I have to gear down even more to get a 4k spindle speed.

Switched from Google search to Bing and got some decent links to  investigate. I found some circuit designs and chip offerings, but am not  interested in attempting my own controller. I switched over to software/firmware many moons ago so my hardware skills have atrophied considerably. And even back then I wasn't a motor control guy.

I have an email into KB Controls asking about their SCR constant current controller to see if that might work. And another to Anaheim Automation. Hopefully something will turn up.

Bill


----------



## machinist18 (Dec 30, 2013)

You might request a catalog from the Surplus Center in Lincoln, Nebraska. Their PH # is 402-474-5167. They usually have several industrial surplus DC controllers and their prices are reasonable. They may have what you need.


----------

